# For sale western digital 4tb red pro hdd



## chetansha (Apr 10, 2018)

*1. *Model number and details: WD4001FFSX - WD Red Pro 4TB NAS Hard Disk Drive - 7200 RPM Class SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD4001FFSX - Newegg.com
2. *Date of purchase:  End 2016
3. Reason for sale: surplus
4. Warranty details: Till 18.04.2021
5. *Expected Price: 13,500
6. *Location of Seller: Coimbatore.
7. *Pictures along with your User ID + date written on a piece of paper.*

In seal pack as recd in rma. In warranty till
18.04.2021
For reference Buy Online | WD Red Pro 4TB NAS Hard Disk Drive WD4002FFWX | Price in India*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180410/3544369e797d11c5761e3ee87a0251a3.jpg

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2018)

** Bazaar section rules (updated) **


----------



## chetansha (Apr 10, 2018)

Posted from mobile tapatalk app. Hence could not update fully.
Will get on pc and do it later today

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------

